# Husqvarna fuel/oil ratio



## rquad (Aug 31, 2005)

I plan to purchase a Husqvarna trimmer (either the 123LD or the 326LDx), but I'm concerned with the fuel/oil ratio specified by the manufacturer. Husqvarna products indicate in their manual that they're supposed to use a 50:1 mix ratio, and special (Husqvarna, of course) oil has to be used to achieve it.

From experience years ago with a Husqvarna chain saw, I seem to remember the manual said you could use the more standard 40:1 mix ratio with a regular oil. My question is whether or not this works with their trimmers, and if so are there any problems that might occur over time. The reason I don't want to run 50:1 is because that won't jibe with my other equipment and I don't want to maintain separate cans.

I believe I actually read somewhere that someone had trouble with the 50:1 ratio and had better luck with 40:1. Can anyone speak from direct experience about what works with Husqvarna products?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

40:1 wil be fine. The only problem you may have is the muffler screen plugging after time. But it is easy to get to and remove if needed.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Husqvarna engines are made to tighter tolerances and are designed to run cooler. This is why the manufacturer recommends running a 50:1 mix. A richer mix of oil (such as 40:1) will run in the trimmer, but it will make alot of smoke, foul the spark plug, and clog the spark arrestor in a short period of time.

I recommend you stick with the 50:1 mix, and use Husqvarna, Stihl, or Echo 2 cycle mix. All three of these 2-cycle oils are a high grade oil designed to run in air cooled engines and they should not be substituted with cheaper brands.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you can run 40:1, but i'd stick with the recommended, a gallon can marked with a permanent marker saying 50:1 mix wouldn't be much to do. you could use any oil mix, maybe mobil's?


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

And useing anything but the manufacturers recommended oil mix will void the manufacturers warranty too.So if anything happends within a year "it's your baby"they will examin and find out that you used another fuel/oil ratio and wont touch it.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

BTW, the 123LD or the 326LDx are decent units. Do not purchase the newer 125 or 324 series Huskys. They are now made by AYP and the quality is just not there in those units.


----------



## rquad (Aug 31, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the input everyone. I'll buy the extra can and fill it with 50:1.

Also, thanks for the input on the particular models, hankster. I actually was considering the 125LD as well, but I might steer clear of it now. I'm not convinced being made by AYP is a bad thing, however. I have the Husqvarna 2448 yard tractor made by AYP and it's been a fine machine so far.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

We have had a lot of problems with the recoil on the 125s. Much of the metal has been eliminated from the 123 models, they don't run as smooth and the engine is not insolated as well from the handle.

The upside is that the repair parts are A LOT cheaper.


----------

